# Muc Off Cleaner Sucks



## RideFaster (Dec 18, 2004)

Do you guys have any luck with this to clean your frames? Soap and water is so much better.

I've followed their instructions and I have not followed their instructions and no matter what it's almost worse than washing the bike with water alone. Can't believe the attention this stuff gets.


----------



## ALS650L (Apr 19, 2009)

I've been using various muc off products for years. I think it works great. I buy the pink cleaner in concentrate form and the drivetrain cleaner.


----------



## Joe Handlebar (Apr 12, 2016)

Full disclosure, I've never used their bike cleaner. But I've tried various other cleaners over the years...I've never found anything which works any better (and often not as well as) than hot water and Dawn. I do use the HD brand of Simple Green (Zep) mixed concentrate as a initial spray down for the drivetrain then just wash. It never fails and I don't worry about it getting on my grass or staining my driveway. Also, it's cheap as hell. That said, I do like muc-off's dry lube.


----------



## davec113 (May 31, 2006)

IDK, wet rag and no soap required. Cost... free.

I use some brakeclean to degrease drivetrains, but only required once w new chains as I use wax lube so it never gets dirty after initial degreasing... Oh, and rubbing alcohol to clean up brake fluid and sus fluids.


----------



## 11053 (Sep 19, 2009)

I love the stuff.
Been using it for years. 
I don't wash my bikes often post ride.
I typically only wash them prior to doing any major suspension or pivot/linkage service.
On average it's likely 4 thorough washings a year on my personal rides.
I like that you can spray it everywhere and don't need to worry about contaminating brake rotors, brake pads or doing damage to suspension seals/dropper post seals.
If left to sit/dry in full sun it can leave some residue that looks like water marks on matte frames, but that can easily be remedied with Maxima SC1.
I do a significant amount of work on other rider's bikes and I always wash those bikes with Muc-Off and then shine them with SC1. People like the results.


----------



## Fajita Dave (Mar 22, 2012)

I went through one bottle of the pink MucOff cleaner and wasn't impressed either. Most of the time just washing and wiping down with a wet cloth gets everything mostly clean. Some dish soap is great for around the drivetrain.


----------



## Arm&Hammer (Dec 19, 2020)

What is this washing thing you all are speakin’ of? 😬


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

I have tried several different cleaners, but always came back to car wash product and a spray bottle. I mix it in a slightly stronger ratio than used for a carwash. Easy and inexpensive. This bottle will last me several years.


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

Arm&Hammer said:


> What is this washing thing you all are speakin' of? ?


Yeah, I almost never 'wash' my bikes, but I try to do a quick spray and wipe down if they getting too dusty. All the mechanicals stay clean. Cosmetics and paint, not so much.


----------



## p0is0n0ak (May 17, 2007)

I got their bike pressure washer as a Christmas gift and it came with a snow foam type cleaner that works great. I'd order it again. I've used car wash products for years with no problems and Dawn is the best degreaser I have ever used for cleaning suspension linkages, cassettes, chain rings, etc.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

Count me as another who finds Dawn to be among the best products out there.

A bucket with warm, soapy water, a brush, and a sponge.

If I want to focus on specific bits and really cut grime, especially if I'm taking parts off and doing maintenance, I do like White Lightning Clean Streak for something that evaporates clean. 

But usually soapy water does the job.


----------



## Alexbg (Aug 17, 2017)

I use the bike cleaner, degreaser and lubes, I wash my bike after every ride unless it's not got any dirt on it in the summer weeks. Costs me a fortune, works fine, I also P90 my frame after washing. Always thought about using fairy liquid or car cleaner but because the muc off stuff is so concentrated I've stuck with it.


----------



## HerrKaLeu (Aug 18, 2017)

Just some soapy warm water. Honestly, most the time I just clean the drivetrain. I see an MTB as a Jeep - being in pristine condition would be a downside. Some scratches and dirt shows you use it appropriately. 

How clean do you actually need to get a bike that you then ride again where it gets dirty again? There may be a magic cleaner that is better than soap water, but what for? 

You always could spray with some alcohol and a clean cloth. Like to get it show room ready.


----------



## dundundata (May 15, 2009)

I've found that some hot arse water works wonders for cleaning.


----------



## Davdibar (May 5, 2020)

“I've found that some hot arse water works wonders for cleaning.”

Do you heat your arse somehow, or just rely on body heat?


----------



## dirt-nerd (Aug 12, 2009)

+++ Dawn 80/20 to water mixed in our old muc-off bottle for general bike cleaning. Using it for years. Change ratio as needed for application. My son loved using brand name bike cleaners but when he ran out of his cleaner & would use my mix, said he couldn’t tell difference. 
Except a $6 large bottle of Dawn for me can make at least 7-10 bottles of mix (depending on ratio) and 1 bottle muc-off locally costs more than double that. Everyone has what works for them. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## DrDon (Sep 25, 2004)

Dawn or Simple Green 

I rarely wash my bikes. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Alf-NH (Mar 9, 2018)

In my own experience Muc Off = slick marketing and meh products that can be had for a fraction at autozone.


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

Cleared2land said:


> I have tried several different cleaners, but always came back to car wash product and a spray bottle. I mix it in a slightly stronger ratio than used for a carwash. Easy and inexpensive. This bottle will last me several years.
> 
> View attachment 1918531


Yup.


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

Uh...okay


----------



## One Pivot (Nov 20, 2009)

Bikeloverr said:


> The best cleaning trait for me is professional help. At any point. This process is not an exception. Nowadays it is very complicated to find the quality means for cleaning or even the professional that will make everything as clean as you need. But it seems, I have found the one providing complex cleaning services on any question.


Wut.

I don't get my bike greasy, so I don't degrease it. Car wash soap works just fine, and it's like 5 bucks a gallon.


----------



## DennisT (Dec 29, 2019)

Bikeloverr said:


> The best cleaning trait for me is professional help. At any point. This process is not an exception. Nowadays it is very complicated to find the quality means for cleaning or even the professional that will make everything as clean as you need. But it seems, I have found the one providing complex cleaning services on any question.


The guy's a spammer. Note how he's edited a spam link into the quote that wasn't in RideFaster's original post.


----------



## Desertride (Nov 1, 2012)

Is muc-off pink cleaner rebranded Chemical Guys Mr. Pink car shampoo?


----------



## ALS650L (Apr 19, 2009)

Desertride said:


> Is muc-off pink cleaner rebranded Chemical Guys Mr. Pink car shampoo?


No, MucOff has had their own formula for many years, since the 90's I believe. It is biodegradable, the Chemical Guys is not.


----------

